# crazy question from my 5 year old



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

Roaches: Yes you read it right! Roaches (a.k.a cockroaches). My 5 year old is terrified of roaches. I grew up here in Panama and the humid climate tends to keep them alive all year around. So, we get to see them more often here than we used to when we lived in Sacramento, CA (evey once in a blue moon during summer).

So my son asked me ( and so did my wife! not me. I´m a roach killer!) In which country do you think we´ll find more or any roaches - Germany or France? and maybe in what cities?

Thanks and sorry for the question

Alx


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

They do exist but are seldom seen in either country and probably not the size you are used to seeing. Germany and France like most northern European countries don't have any real problems with nasty little creatures.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I doubt you will find statistics on roach population by European country and cities:>) Cold winters keep them down.


----------



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

Well...someone is going to be happy to know this (my kid) Thank you

Alx


----------

